# Cigar Aficionado sinks to a new low?



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

For those that have the latest issue with Kevin Costner, take a look at his cigar and tell me what is wrong with that picture. A friend pointed it out today at the cigar shop. I was shocked to see this.

This is a link to it, but you may not be able to see it CA Link

Will post the answer shortly to give people a chance to figure it out.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

The cigar, I am assuming, is a prop cigar used for the picture. There's been a thread about it on CA since the mag came out.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I can't see, but I am dying to know!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That just ain't right... You'd think they would have shown a tiny bit more attention to detail.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

What were they thinking ?cigar smokers wouldn't catch that....


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

paint said:


> What were they thinking ?cigar smokers wouldn't catch that....


I didn't get a chance to see the issue. Is it a prop?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> I didn't get a chance to see the issue. Is it a prop?


Click the link on the original post it will take you to the mag cover!!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Look like a prop to me


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i wonder what it is


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

its not cut


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Its sad that editors of a "Cigar Magazine" didnt catch something like that.


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

I had to pull it out to see for myself. Even if it is a prop, don't ya think you'd get one properly simulating a cut torpedo? Jeez. And on the cover, not even buried within the pages that fewer people will see.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn what is the world coming


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I dont know at first I thought it wasn't cut but where his thumb is it could just be a small cut.


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

jitzy said:


> I dont know at first I thought it wasn't cut but where his thumb is it could just be a small cut.


That's what I was thinking. But who knows, maybe its a punch:baffled: just kidding lol.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

They must of used a pin hole punch !


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

It's gotta be a prop. Maybe CA didnt wanna waste a $3 smoke for a cover pic of Costner. Times are tight!! LOL!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hate to say it, but it could be a V cut. I always use a V cut on my torps, and if turned to one side, it looks like it's not cut. Just a possibility.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I don't notice a band, cut or any smoke--must be a prop.- I guess Kevin wanted more loot!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

i wish i had the mag. that pic is small


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> i wish i had the mag. that pic is small


Once you copy the pic you should be able to zoom in.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

HEHEHE, I thought that I was the only one who did that!! ;-)


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

canney said:


> its not cut


Kevin *did* say it had a rather tight draw... <G>


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

You're not going to tell me the water in the background isn't real as well?:mumbles:


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

It's Costners head Photoshop-ed onto the body of an intern at CA. That's a pretty nice ash for a cigar that's not even cut.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

leafandale said:


> It's Costners head Photoshop-ed onto the body of an intern at CA. That's a pretty nice ash for a cigar that's not even cut.


hahaha

No kidding.


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Could be a chisel turned to it's side, too.

Honestly though, if I were taking the photo I'd use a prop cigar, too. I wouldn't want to have to manage the smoke to keep it from ruining the photo.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Using a prop is fine, since they probably want it to look a certain way, but come on, can we get one that is cut? Attention to details is important, especially in a magazine that talks about "the good life" that has people spending more than I make on a jacket, a watch, a car, a vacation!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

i noticed that it's not cut also .....


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

To me it looks like it's not cut but I have no idea.


----------



## lenivar-cl (Dec 2, 2007)

The cigar is not cut.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

I can't be cut...looks like it is a prop. Doesn't that suck however? Isn't the mag supposed to cater to smokers overall? SOOOOOO does anyone else feel that the purpose is defeated if you have a celebrity on there who doesn't smoke? It's a little late to be trying to bait us into smoking...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

canney said:


> its not cut


I am thinking the same thing....


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

It probably a real cigar and they just toasted the end. All props I've seen have the "cigar" cut.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

slimm said:


> I can't be cut...looks like it is a prop. Doesn't that suck however? Isn't the mag supposed to cater to smokers overall? SOOOOOO does anyone else feel that the purpose is defeated if you have a celebrity on there who doesn't smoke? It's a little late to be trying to bait us into smoking...


Just because it's a prop cigar doesn't mean the person doesn't smoke. Someone said in an earlier post, maybe the photographer doesn't want the haze of smoke in the picture or for smoke to block out the subject, in this case Kevin Costner, of the photo.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

When I think about this I think does it really matter to me? Magazines and what not have used props for the covers forever. The professional photographer is looking for glamor in these shots even for a smoking magazine, so a prop would fit the bill for the cover shot. I bet it is airbrushed as well. I tend to have a much bigger issue with CA.

In my mind the magazines quality comes from what is between the covers, and that IMHO is where CA lacks. For a "cigar" magazine to only have 20 or so pages at the end dedicated to cigars seems wrong to me. I think that is where they sink to new lows in my book.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I think you are all missing it. None of that picture is real but Kevin Costner. Only his massive 'acting' 'skills' are making it look like there is anything there.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Guess nobody agreed with the possibility that it could have been a V cut.


----------



## bearcorp (May 12, 2008)

That's hilarious...well, at least his hair looks good.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Next thing you'll read is Kostner is an anti-cigar smoker activist!
You'd think he would know enough to make it look right. At the very least his handler(s) should have known. A guy like that doesn't show up for an interview without a handler to address details!


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

It's the prop Bilbo Shanken uses when he's stalking Ernie & Rush on the 9th hole...


----------



## Wooden Indian Tobacco (Oct 7, 2007)

Lmfao!


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

those articles are so ridiculous, do they intend to avoid talking about cigars for most of the article or does it just get edited that way? its like 2 or 3 pages about the persons career/personal life, then all of the sudden, um joe smith likes his cigars box pressed cuz he loves the feel, and then in 1996 he starred in the movie blah blah blah.... 

isnt this supposed to be a magazine about cigars?

i happened to buy this issue while i was waiting at an airport and noticed the uncut cigar right away, i think they are really reaching for cigar celebs these days


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Whats phony in this picture-BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Yet another example of what is so wrong with CA. First off I don't care about the celebrities life and career, its a CIGAR magazine. Lets talk about cigars, maybe? I read the Selleck interview and the only time cigars were mentioned he said he smokes one or two a week and like the Short Story. THAT WAS IT.

CA's "reviews" are about as ridiculous as they come as well. Anyone that says they can taste 96 flavors in one cigar AND one of the flavors was shitake mushrooms grown in late fall during a particularly wet season is full of s**t, IMHO.(OK that was a slight exagerration but you know what I mean)


----------



## FrankSantos-cl (Jun 6, 2007)

With all due respect, if it wasn't for cA, many of us would not be where we are, enjoying this great livelihood/hobby/passion. They literally put the cigar world on the map.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

FrankSantos said:


> With all due respect, if it wasn't for cA, many of us would not be where we are, enjoying this great livelihood/hobby/passion. They literally put the cigar world on the map.


I agree with you and I think most people would, however if you look at how the magazine WAS and how it is now, that is a disappointment. It used to be 80% cigar, now it seems to 10% cigar related.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

buttah said:


> Yet another example of what is so wrong with CA. First off I don't care about the celebrities life and career, its a CIGAR magazine. Lets talk about cigars, maybe? I read the Selleck interview and the only time cigars were mentioned he said he smokes one or two a week and like the Short Story. THAT WAS IT.


The Kevin Costner article mentioned cigars in like the last paragraph, and he said he thinks they make a good movie prop. Didn't even mention smoking one or two a week.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

FrankSantos said:


> With all due respect, if it wasn't for cA, many of us would not be where we are, enjoying this great livelihood/hobby/passion. They literally put the cigar world on the map.


Frank, while I do agree to a certain level with your assessment, I think that as a community, we ALL expect MORE from them with regard to our passion. Simply having cigar ratings in your magazine does NOT make a cigar magazine. It's obvious to me and perhaps to others that they have turned their back to the lot of us "afficionados" and have instead turned into a Men's "lifestyle" magazine instead of a "Cigar Afficionado" magazine. The fact that the vast majority of cigar smokers are NOT "high-rollers" who only think about the latest TAG watches, or Porche sportscars really seems lost in their quest for ad revenue. It thoroughly disappoints me as one who wants to hear more about Cigars and the Cigar community.

I have long ago switched to magazines that care about my and my passion - Cigar Magazine, Smoke Magazine & European Cigar Cult Journal and of course spend my time on CigarLive, Stogie Review, Cigar Jack and some other quality sites. I don't often even pick up a copy of CA when I am at my local B&M where it is FREE to read one. Shame on them I say.

CD


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

I've only gotten a couple of issues and this one was by far the worst, i'm not interested in high dollar watches and cars, i'm only interested in the cigar. but the possibility of a v cut is possible, but i think it's a prop. atleast they didn't do that to tiger in the previous issue


----------



## CWTrotter (Aug 23, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Frank, while I do agree to a certain level with your assessment, I think that as a community, we ALL expect MORE from them with regard to our passion. Simply having cigar ratings in your magazine does NOT make a cigar magazine. It's obvious to me and perhaps to others that they have turned their back to the lot of us "afficionados" and have instead turned into a Men's "lifestyle" magazine instead of a "Cigar Afficionado" magazine. The fact that the vast majority of cigar smokers are NOT "high-rollers" who only think about the latest TAG watches, or Porche sportscars really seems lost in their quest for ad revenue. It thoroughly disappoints me as one who wants to hear more about Cigars and the Cigar community.
> 
> I have long ago switched to magazines that care about my and my passion - Cigar Magazine, Smoke Magazine & European Cigar Cult Journal and of course spend my time on CigarLive, Stogie Review, Cigar Jack and some other quality sites. I don't often even pick up a copy of CA when I am at my local B&M where it is FREE to read one. Shame on them I say.
> 
> CD


Frank has a point, but Ceedee's post is right on target. It's ironic that the magazine that helped to jumpstart the cigar boom years ago is also the one that has so blatantly turned it's back on us.


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Whats phony in this picture-BAHAHAHAHA


:roflmao:


----------

